# My small house remodel project



## wagonproject

I have been a lurker on here for a while but finally registered. Thought I would throw some pictures up of my progress. I will start by just copying m posts from another forum up to where I am now. Look forward to learning a lot more on here!

7/18/2010
Probably will be slow progress as I have a lot of other projects going on and will be as money and time allow. This was my grandpas house and where my dad grew up. When my grandpa bought this house the whole house was full of grain. You couldn't even open a door, it went through a upstairs window. When he died I put his money back into the house and had the outside resided, all new Anderson windows and a new roof. Rented it out for few years after that and finally the renter moved out, well was behind on rent and left the place trashed. Pics are how he left it and not much was updated inside from when my grandpa had it. First Ill be putting new carpeting down and hopefully removing the paneling and dry-walling. Also redoing the bath is high on the list. 









The right hand side of the house in the next pic where it slopes down and you see the two offset windows is where there use to be a one car garage.


----------



## wagonproject

The layout. The upstairs door is in the dining room and one of the basement doors is in the bathroom.


----------



## wagonproject

7/25/2010
Well been working on it after work when I can. Been working on the living room and what my grandparents used as a bedroom though it doesn't have a closet. May try to put one in under the stairs that go upstairs as the wall is right behind the bedroom. Progress as of a hour or so ago.

Living room

























Bedroom before this morning









Bedroom now


----------



## wagonproject

Both ceilings had a cardboard like tile that was glued to the old drywall which came down pretty easy and made it a lot easier to pull the drywall down.









The upstairs floor which looks like 1x3 or such, though it was pretty cool.









The old paneling









It was easier to just use the wrecking bar and pull the old drywall ceiling down. Ill take the nails out of the floor joist later as it will be much easier now. But I've been taking out all the nails out of the drywall on the walls with a "crows foot" or some name like that tool as it goes pretty fast and I can just take the walls down in sheets.


----------



## wagonproject

7/26/2010
Tonight's progress. All the drywall is down. The walls came down in sheets as I took out all the nails which made it easy. Just took them down and cut them into 3 pieces so it was easier to carry. The wall between the living room and bedroom had paneling on both sides with wall paper over the paneling so I wasn't able to remove the nails. So I just busted the wall out. That's whats all over the floor.


----------



## wagonproject

8/6/2010
Yes the wiring is up to code. :crazy: I am going to check it over though. Ill be replacing all the outlets and switches too. Got the living room and bedroom cleaned up. In the bathroom there is a door with a stairway that leads to the basement that I am going to get rid of. The bedroom is on the other side of the stairs so I am removing the stairs to the basement and going to build a closet where they are. I figure even if it only can have a 36-40" some door due to the stairs going to the upstairs its still better then having no closet at all in the bedroom. But more then likely the inside opening will be larger as I can go under the upstairs stairs a little more. Hopefully the closet will be started this week as I got the wood earlier this week. You can kinda of see in my quick MS paint drawing what I mean.










And how it sits now.

















Looking into the bathroom from the dining room. The door on the right leads to the basement.









Stairs before.









Stairs now.


----------



## wagonproject

8/8/2010
My small update.

Looking from the bedroom.

















From the bathroom.

















From the basement.


----------



## wagonproject

8/14/2010
Got the wall between the bathroom and closet framed in. I had to build 2 separate walls since the wall is so thick there from when the addition was put on. I will insulate the walls to help keep noise down from the bathroom. 

Looking from the dining room.









Looking from the bedroom where I also got the closet doorway roughed in.









I also had to add another sheet of wood to the floor to bring it up level with the existing floor.


----------



## wagonproject

8/15/2010
Got some demo done this morning.


























Here's the barn I redid when I redid the house. The left "lean-to" wasn't closed in. There was no garage door on that side and the walls on that side where just wood that had wide slats in them. It was used as a "corn crib." Also the right "lean-to" wasn't even there. The barn use to end on the right side of the small service door. I added the right "lean-to" to make the barn more symmetrical. 










And how it sits in relation to the house.










The small building between the garage and barn is a well house. There use to be a barn that is bigger then the other one there that was the horse barn. But it was getting old and wasn't worth redoing so I just tore it down. Also in the middle of the circle driveway is the pine tree which will hopefully be coming out this fall or next spring as I have a huge flag pole that I will be putting in there.


----------



## wagonproject

8/17/2010
Got a little done yesterday.

























And how it sits right now.

























Found this when I removed the vanity mirror from when they had renovated the bathroom. Thought it was pretty cool. "Listen to Priscilla unless Al is home." My grandma was Priscilla and my grandpa Al.









The hole in the floor is what they used as a laundry chute. The door on the vanity opened and you threw your clothes into a basket in the basement. Also that huge pipe floor to ceiling is a vent that I am going to try to put in the wall if I can. If I can't ill have to build something around it. And the pipe coming out of it is for the sink. I am going to cap it on the tall pipe and just run it straight down from the sink and make a turn in the basement to put it back into the big pipe.


----------



## wagonproject

8/19/2010
Got all the drywall off except behind the toilet. Hope to get the toilet/tub out this weekend and go look for a new vanity/tub/toilet. And hopefully start dry walling the rooms here soon.


----------



## wagonproject

And that's where it sits right now. Been really busy with school and the farm. Hope to get back at it here soon.


----------



## BigJim

wagonproject said:


> And that's where it sits right now. Been really busy with school and the farm. Hope to get back at it here soon.


Buddy, you got your work cut out for you, we wish you the best.


----------



## Jim F

Those laundry chutes are handy. Do you plan on saving that?


----------



## no1hustler

Keep us updated!


----------



## wagonproject

Been a long time since I've updated this. Just got back to working on it this weekend due to a very busy summer. Hopefully in the next few weeks I can get back on it and get some things accomplished. 

Garage with two of the toys that I haven't even drove all summer (though I may sell the s10, not sure yet)









Half of the floor underlay up. Couldn't pull it off in big pieces as it was nailed like every two inches and then the glue from the linoleum was covering the top of the wood so I couldn't pull the nails out.

















All broke up.









Cleaned up.

























What looks to be the old siding or such when the put an addition on at some point.


----------



## wagonproject

And what I found when I took the ceiling down, don't think your supposed to see light, lol. Time to get a new seal.









Probably will just take the ceiling 2x4's down as they are just sitting on top of the walls so I can just put in new ones.









And some of the junk from the bathroom.


----------



## wagonproject

Well getting the joists straight right now, but no pics.

But been working at my parents. Putting in a flag pole at there house.

22 bags at 80lbs a piece









































Hauled a bunch of rocks to their house from our "rock farm" so we can build rocks walls on the sides of their walkout.


















Yours truly


----------



## Snav

Wow - great work so far. :thumbsup: Sometimes demo and cleanup - I've thought - is the hardest part.


----------



## wagonproject

Well I've never been more proud to see something, flag is flying. I still need to put my light up. I got a temporary one up tonight though. Not sure how to put it up as it needs to be off the ground a few as the snow really blows up there and we plow the snow that way. Thinking maybe a small wood pole with a fake birdhouse and have the roof of it angled. Then put the light setup in the roof so it shines up on the flag. Also still need to put a thing around the bottom of the pole to cover the sand and put something towards the bottom to connect the rope to. Also its got a 3'x5' flag, looks a little small when you get close to the pole but from the end of the driveway/road it looks really nice. May try a 4'x6' flag to see what it looks like. Now I can't wait to put one up at my house.

Pipe coming from the house. Still need to put pea gravel and then rocks over the pipe.

















Out the other side of the deck and out to the flag pole.









Bottom of the flag pole.









And the flag.


----------



## Snav

Wow - that looks great! Location and everything makes it look so appealing. Well done.


----------



## Dinggus

I'm definitely loving that flag pole. Keep up the good work!


----------



## gma2rjc

The flagpole and the landscaping around it look nice!


----------



## wagonproject

Thanks!!

Well I am waiting on a buddy to help me with new 2x10 ceiling joists for the first floor ceiling I am going to sister them to the old ceiling joists and then cut some of the old ones to release some of the pressure from them. Also going to put new 2x4s next to the old ones in the walls to support the new 2x10's. Had a couple foam insulation companies come out and look at the walls. One was the open cell and the other one was closed cell. Still doing a lot of reading on each as it seems everyone says something different, though I am leaning towards the open cell.

But I did get some work done at my parents house today. Putting up a couple rock walls on the side of their house with some of those rocks I brought there in my previous post. 

How it looked when I started this morning.

























The 4 big lids you see are for the septic tanks. Instead of having to dig up the ground every time to pump the septic tanks I put in some "risers." I dug out the septic tanks and put (4) 4' plastic corrugated pipes on top of each concrete lid on the septic tank. Sealed them to the concrete and back filled the dirt back around them. Now all you have to do is remove the big lid on top and step down onto the top of the concrete septic tank and remove the concrete lid to it. I am going to build/tie in a flower bed to the house that goes around the lids. Probably put bark on top of the lids that way all you have to do is shovel the bark off.

Yours truly.









Getting there.

























It was to dark when I finished tonight to take pics of the rest of the progress I got done, but I will take some tomorrow.

And just a pic to show the relation of my parents house to my house. You can see my house in the top right corner above my field.









If your still reading this, hopefully its worth it, lol. Thanks.


----------



## Thadius856

Glad to see updates! I remember looking at the original posts quite some time ago, probably when you first wrote them.

Love the flag pole. I want to install a lighted one in my front yard, but am fairly daunted by the permitting process and burying the electrical for lighting. Did your area require it to all be permitted?


----------



## Snav

Ooooh big machinery - I'm jealous! Nice to see you're still at it, thanks for the updates.

The septic lilies are great - makes me want to play leapfrog.  Obviously you come from the school of people who've dealt with every form of septic issue - we can be identified from the air that way.


----------



## wagonproject

Thanks! I didn't need any permits for the flag pole. And yeah the covers work nice. Usually the septic companies only use like 1' pipe, but I wanted room where you could stand down ontop of the septic tank to remove the concrete lid and put it to the side. Makes it easier for the guy pumping too.

Well here's how it sits right now. Still got some things to change/move, but I am happy with how it turned out. Got to put in a 1' round corrugated pipe in the ground under the deck post in the corner by the rock wall this morning and pour concrete in as I had to take out the old footing.


----------



## Snav

Oh now that is really cool! Usable terraces for layers is so much better than a tired old retaining wall . . so nice! The stones are handsome. Good choice.


----------



## wagonproject

Thanks! Forgot about this thread, so here's a few updates.
Put some pieces of pipe I cut in the ground for some mums. Now all my mom has to do is just pull the container/mums out if one looks bad. Also if its going to frost she can easily bring them in the garage. Then when its spring/summer all she has to do is remove them, put some dirt in there and plant here flowers. That way she always has flowers in the same spot instead of digging them up each year.


























The hole for the corner deck post footing I dug.










Took a 4' long by 12" wide piece of corrugated pipe and put in the hole and filed it with concrete. Put the jack under the deck to keep it up for now, though it really didn't move, but better to be safe then sorry. Got to cut a little more of the bottom of the post so I can put that other cement circle piece on-top of the other one, but giving the concrete some time to cure.


















Dug out in front of the green shrubbery so I can put a 1-2 high small rock wall to keep that up and not have a huge water run off towards the bigger rocks walls. Also dug out a little behind the rocks walls to slope the ground a little away from the wall.










And added a few more rocks to the top of the wall under the deck to keep the grade level under it so the water doesn't come flying down the side of the rock wall also.


----------



## wagonproject

Not the most exciting post, but I put a drain on the top terrace to help with water run off. Going to slop behind the wall towards the drain. Its just a 4' long pipe with holes drilled in it with a cap. Wanted to use the bigger black corrugated pipe as I could use a post hole digger if I ever needed to clean the inside of it out (dirt, bark, etc), but I couldn't find a cap. Instead I am going to use a guide line holder that's used to hold lines/wires up to support telephone, etc poles. It fits perfectly in the green pipe that I can just turn in the pipe if there is dirt or bark and lift it out. 

















The guide line holder.









And started on the little rock wall.


----------



## wagonproject

Put a drain on the lower terrace also.









And getting there.


----------



## wagonproject

Also my parents bought 6 doors that were delivered today for a 3 season porch they want to put on the back deck. Guess I know what I will be doing come spring.









And took one of my tractors out of their garage so they could have their garage back for the winter. Still got a lot of stuff to move to one of my barns before my mom gives it away, lol.


----------



## wagonproject

I will have an update on the farm house later this week. Finally getting my buddy to come over tomorrow to hep me with the ceiling joists.

Spreading some lime...

















Here's a few pics of the wall. Will look a lot nicer come summer and its actually full of flowers/plants. Still got to finish the bottom terrace.


----------



## BigJim

Man, that is my kind of lawn mower, you need a roll cage and wheely bars on that bad boy, you got some nice man toys there.

You have done a fantastic job on the landscape, it really looks good.


----------



## wagonproject

Thanks! Can't wait to see what it looks like in the summer all grown up.

And yeah I love old wheel horse tractors. Have a ton of them. 
Just another one, don't mind all the junk.


----------



## wagonproject

Disking in the lime.

























Got all of the old insulation out in the living room today. What a mess that was. Sorry the pics are bad, it was getting dark so I turned the flash on. I am no camera expert.


----------



## BigJim

Man when it comes to machinery you don't do things in a small way. I like that mower also, I bet it does a good job.

You are looking good on your remodel, thanks for the pictures.


----------



## wagonproject

They always say bigger is better! Just don't like the fuel bills, lol.

Thanks for looking!

Well these pics were from around noon today, didn't get a chance to take any pics tonight so some stuff might now be done in the pics.

Got all the joists up and what a fun time it was. They are all nailed to the ends of the original joists. The original joists were bowing like crazy. Put my relief cuts in the old joists so the new ones can bring them back to level. There was a closest on the second story that wasn't allowing me to get the new joists level as the second story floor was sinking around the closest area. So I had to remove the closets on the second floor to let the floor come up to level. I was going to remove them anyway as I am going to add a bath/closest in the small room (the room that's at the far end of the pics) The door to the small room will be about where it was now, but it will lead to a bath and then a walk in closest will be on the other side of it (splitting the small room in half to make it a bath and closest).

Have all the headers up, they just weren't in the pics. Still have to put the 2x4's in the wall under the new joists.


















The second floor (to the right of the pic is the stairway going downstairs) This is all above the two rooms I am working on on the main floor.

















Getting there.

















And most of it down.


----------



## Thadius856

I think by this point I'd be pretty disheartened.

Keep it up. You're making good progress!


----------



## wagonproject

Thanks!

Pretty much done with all the joists/walls. Ran a string on the second story floor before I did the new joists and in the center of the rooms up there there was over 1" between the string and the carpet in places. Now its almost perfectly level. 


























More junk to clean up (this doesn't include the mess I made upstairs in the last post).


----------



## wagonproject

Well life has been really busy! But with this nice weather we've been having its been nice. 

Upstairs now. I was going to break the room in half again and put a bath/closet in one half in a bedroom in the other. But I am thinking I may just leave it one big room. I will put a wall closet on the wall next to the shelves where the door is. It will run the length of that wall. Behind the shelving unit is the stairway down also.

























All new wiring and boxes ran in the living room and new bedroom on the main floor. Also put up two canister lights in the ceiling that will be controlled by a light switch in the dinning room and bedroom. By code your supposed to have a light in the room whether it be one that's plugged into the wall that works with a switch or a light. And I figured this way there can be a TV on that wall in the middle of the lights.


----------



## wagonproject

More junk.

















There were two huge trees in front of the house and a huge pine tree on the corner. Well people pulling up from the side street to the main road infront of my house couldn't see left down the road to see if traffic was coming (towards my house) without pulling out into the main road. There's been a few accidents and with a lot of close calls. And my family and I have had a few close calls too so we decided to was best just to take them down. It really open up the front of the house too.

First two taken from my phone which is junk.

















And done.

























Ill be busy for a while.


----------



## wagonproject

Well not much of an update on my house. Been tearing out all the old nails, pieces on the floor/ceiling and old trim work upstairs in the last few pics I posted. 

But I have been working at my parents as they are getting new granite counter tops put in. 

A pic I took of their house this fall that I liked and it shows my flagpole. 









Their kitchen. The microwave that is hanging under the cabinet is brand new. There use to be an exhaust fan for the oven there. The oven will still be going back underneath it. In one of the pics you can see how the old microwave just sat on the counter top next to the refrigerator. They bought a new refrigerator and stove also that's in the garage.









There is a decorative piece that goes under the bar so its all finished under their. 









There use to be a desk where the two tall pantry cabinets are when they moved in but it was a weird place for it so we took them out. With the new granite they didn't want the pantry door opening into it so I moved the pantries over and will be puttign a finished wood piece in between the cabinets.









Had to build up the corner as all they had was little pieces of wood under the old counter top but I wanted it strong for the granite.









Also had to do the same behind the lazy susan. 









I found a bunch of writing in the corner from when they built the house which was pretty neat. Has all the names of who built the house, did the plumbing, cabinets, etc.


----------



## wagonproject

Getting there.









All ready for the granite.

























Will have updated pics with the new granite later today hopefully as well as updated pics of my house later this week.


----------



## wagonproject

Granite is in.


































Now I am really getting the urge to work on my kitchen, but I don't need more rooms tore apart, lol. Hopefully after I finish the rooms I got tore apart I can start on the kitchen.


----------



## Engineer3D

You'll get there.
Just be patient and take advantage of this weather.


----------



## Roof_heater

Oh great, you did it by yourself?


----------



## BigJim

wagonproject said:


> Well not much of an update on my house. Been tearing out all the old nails, pieces on the floor/ceiling and old trim work upstairs in the last few pics I posted.
> 
> But I have been working at my parents as they are getting new granite counter tops put in.
> 
> A pic I took of their house this fall that I liked and it shows my flagpole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Their kitchen. The microwave that is hanging under the cabinet is brand new. There use to be an exhaust fan for the oven there. The oven will still be going back underneath it. In one of the pics you can see how the old microwave just sat on the counter top next to the refrigerator. They bought a new refrigerator and stove also that's in the garage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a decorative piece that goes under the bar so its all finished under their.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There use to be a desk where the two tall pantry cabinets are when they moved in but it was a weird place for it so we took them out. With the new granite they didn't want the pantry door opening into it so I moved the pantries over and will be puttign a finished wood piece in between the cabinets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had to build up the corner as all they had was little pieces of wood under the old counter top but I wanted it strong for the granite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also had to do the same behind the lazy susan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found a bunch of writing in the corner from when they built the house which was pretty neat. Has all the names of who built the house, did the plumbing, cabinets, etc.



That is about the way a lot of people think who build or remodel.:laughing:

Looking good. Question, are you going to put a lazy susan in the dead corner also?


----------



## wagonproject

Well I've been slacking in updates :whistling2:

Parents kitchen...

At my parents kitchen the original owners/builders had the stove gas line coming up from the basement into the wall and then out to the stove. I didn't like that as if there was a ever a leak for any reason then it would fill the wall before you knew it. So I ran it up from the floor instead. Also had to relocate a receptacle for the stove.


















Their new stove and refrigerator. 

















Put a light above the small counter. My mom has her mixer there so it helps.

















And my flag light.


----------



## wagonproject

Back to my house. Got the upstairs mostly stripped and found out there was no insulation. There was just like aluminum type foil covering the walls/studs. The walls are not wet, there's like paper on a lot of them I need to tear off. Still have no clue how I am going to rebuild the room/rooms. Ill have to get the dimensions and see if anyone has any ideas.

































The view out the upstairs window looking to the side.

















Just one of the more loads of junk I took.









Driving to the gym one day I saw a huge white thing in the ditch. Turned around and went back to find this.


----------



## wagonproject

Got my parents kitchen pretty much done. Ripped all the old linoleum and underlayment up (I think there was a million staples, lol). And then had carpet put down (yes carpet, though its industrial stuff). My dad really wanted it as they had it their old kitchen and he really liked it. My mom got all her appliances and my dad got his carpet. If they don't like it in five years my mom said shes tearing it up, lol. 

Trying to find a stainless steel front for the dishwasher or ill have to make one. They never use it so they really don't want to spend the money on one at least right now. They remodeled the kitchen in their old house and the dishwasher still had the papers in it when they sold it. Plus most ones they've looked at have had a lot of negative reviews, so why pay $500+ for a piece of junk.


----------



## wagonproject

Some spring time farming pics.


----------



## wagonproject




----------



## wagonproject




----------



## wagonproject

So they looked at a bunch of dishwashers as they weren't sure if they wanted a new one or just or my to make a cover for the old one. They never use the dishwasher so they would be just paying for it to sit there and look nice, lol. But everyone they looked at, I looked up and it had bad reviews. So why not take it out and put a cabinet in its place? Yes it would have been easier/nicer to do it before the carpet or counter top went it but why make it that easy? lol. I had to cut the bottom of the cabinet off to slid it in and then shim it up to get it correct. If they ever decide they want a dishwasher again or want to sell it they can just unbolt the cabinet from the bottom and slide a dishwasher in. I left all the water and electrical hookups so it would be no problem. 

Also the cabinet will darken over time so it will blend in to the rest. The other cabinets I've installed looked the same when I put them in but over time the darken up and are the same color. Its not that noticeable, camera makes it look worse.

Before...









Now










Then the next project.

On the peninsula behind the lazy susan was just an empty space...









And my mom had the cupboard next to the stove packed full of cookie sheets/trays so I thought the empty space behind the lazy susan would be a perfect place for another slim cupboard to store some of those. So I build a floor in the empty space along with a back wall piece. I also put a piece of wood on the wall so the pans are sliding on the wall on the inside. I may hinge the door the other way though its not that big of a deal, just have to decide before I drill for the knob. I just didn't want the knob slamming in to the wall every time you open it. Yes the colors are way off. The piece on the end is way to dark but that was the stuff they gave me when I went to have them match the cabinet colors. I need to take it off along with the door and work on getting the color to blend better with the original cabinets. 

What it original looked like...









And now...


----------



## wagonproject

I really wanted a one piece tub/shower just for the fact that there is no caulk joints or anything to worry about. And I didn't want to tile as if I ever rent the house its just one more thing to worry about. I just had to make sure all the door ways were 36" to get in in. Luckily the door to the outside off the living room was 36". But the opening to the bathroom wasn't so I just tore the casing out and will replace it with all new stuff which I really wanted to do anyways. 

This is what it use to look like.









To the right of the new tub/shower where it is open now is where the toilet use to be. I put the tub on that wall to really open the bathroom up.









Where the small piece of board is on the ground is where the vanity is going to go to. It will be a 42" one as I figure I would rather have more counter space in case there's ever a girl living with me or here, lol.









Also to the right of the tub/shower I am going to box the bottom in as you won't be able to get to it because the toilets in the way. About 1/4-1/2 way up I am going to put shelves to the ceiling.

I rebuilt the vent pipe as it was outside the wall before so now I won't have to worry about it. Also tore down the old ceiling or lack there off and rebuilt it.

















I also rebuilt some of the copper pipe in the basement.

















My mess from today.
















Hopefully I will have updates most everyday this week.


----------



## wagonproject

Today's update. How the day started.

















Lunch break.

























And finished for the day.


----------



## wagonproject

Put in the drain and all the copper pipe for the shower today. Built up the space behind the shower which I will put shelves in for like towels and stuff as there is no closet. Also put one more coat on the walls. Ordered my tile at lunch which will be here in about a week. I found a really nice vanity but its going to take 4 or so weeks as they have to order it. Hopefully by then ill have the rest of the house insulated and drywall put up so it will be all coming together.


----------



## wagonproject

Well I am most likely going to be adding a bathroom upstairs. I had originally planned on it but my bank account was going down fast with other projects. But I might as well do it how I want to first, even if I just plumb and rough it in for now.

Got a lot done today. I didn't have my regular camera so these pics aren't the greatest. Starting out.

















Making progress.

























Half of the old insulation down. What a mess and fun time that was, lol.









All down.


----------



## wagonproject

How they did the old roof.









All the old insulation and today's junk.

























I've been trying to figure out how to do the bathroom/closet and bedroom now. Someone was nice enough to draw up a few ideas for me. Just thinking about how I'd place a bed in some of them (queen or king). Probably go with option 3 or the similar.


----------



## shadytrake

Wow, that is quite a project. I see that you installed carpet in their kitchen or are my eyes deceiving me? While, I'm not a carpet/kitchen person myself, that looks to be a nice tight weave. Is it a broadloom or commercial grade? Was it for warmth underfoot?

Just curious on your thinking there. Looks like you are making a lot of progress!


----------

